# Woman vanishes on cross country trip



## Monello

Bizarre story.  This guy appears to not be telling everything he knows.

Her trip video




> Brian and Gabby embarked on the van-life journey together. However, he came back to Florida alone.
> 
> Brian Laundrie is in limelight as the fiance of Gabby Petito, a woman who is missing since 25 August 2021. The couple was traveling to Yellowstone National Park at that time.
> 
> Gabby is a young 20-year-aged woman. She and Brian began their road-trip journey in July 2021. Initially, they drove from Florida to New York City.
> 
> After that, the couple started heading West from Salt Lake City. However, they returned back from the city in August to avoid wildfire smoke.
> 
> Lastly, they visited Grand Teton National Park in Wyoming. They even had plans to visit the Yellowstone National Park but Petito never made it.
> 
> After being contactless with Petito for days, her family filed the missing person report on 11 September.
> 
> When Petito’s family asked about her whereabouts, he remained silent.   He did not even cooperate with the investigators. Rather he hired an attorney and avoided communication.  Brian’s behavior has made him a suspect but the actual truth is yet to come forward.



where is she?

a different link to the story

What I think will come of this.  He will make up some story that she fell off a cliff when they were in the mountains.  He panicked and thought people wouldn't believe him.  So he left and tried to go on with his life.  

If they broke up, she would have contacted her family.  I doubt she ran off with some millionaire to a secluded island in the Pacific.


----------



## Kyle

Been reading that one for two days. 

I don't understand why the cops don't have him in custody right now.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> Been reading that one for two days.
> 
> I don't understand why the cops don't have him in custody right now.


Hasn't he already lawyered up?


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> Hasn't he already lawyered up?


Hadn't' read that yet, but i would not be surprised.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> Hadn't' read that yet, but i would not be surprised.


I've been following it too.  Saw something about his father not letting him speak to anyone.  Suspicious is all over this.


----------



## RoseRed

Her father is going to be on FNC in a few minutes.


----------



## Sneakers

RoseRed said:


> Hasn't he already lawyered up?





Kyle said:


> Hadn't' read that yet, but i would not be surprised.


From the OP:


> When Petito’s family asked about her whereabouts, he remained silent.   He did not even cooperate with the investigators. *Rather he hired an attorney* and avoided communication.  Brian’s behavior has made him a suspect but the actual truth is yet to come forward.


----------



## Kyle

Unfortunately this tells everyone Gabbys status.


----------



## vraiblonde

Yeah, he killed her.

Why, though?


----------



## Sneakers

vraiblonde said:


> Yeah, he killed her.
> 
> Why, though?


She ate the last of the pop tarts.


----------



## black dog

Sneakers said:


> She ate the last of the pop tarts.



If thats true she deserved to be tossed in the chipper....


----------



## RoseRed

According to the spot on FNC, his parents house has been served.


----------



## stgislander

What's the first and only word that should come out of your mouth when being questioned by "investigators"?


----------



## vraiblonde

stgislander said:


> What's the first and only word that should come out of your mouth when being questioned by "investigators"?



In his case it should be, "Yes, I killed her and I'm a stupid ass for thinking I could get away with it."


----------



## stgislander

vraiblonde said:


> In his case it should be, "Yes, I killed her and I'm a stupid ass for thinking I could get away with it."


No... that's not what I was thinking.


----------



## black dog

stgislander said:


> What's the first and only word that should come out of your mouth when being questioned by "investigators"?


 
 Attorney


----------



## stgislander

black dog said:


> Attorney


Winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## black dog

stgislander said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner.



After living with a few it rubbs off. I cant tell folks how many times I have been told of people that run off the mouth and convict themselfs.... They dont understand those words, 
Can and Will be Used AGAINST YOU..

 Ask for a/your attorney and shut the fu k up until your council tells you to talk....


----------



## Monello

This couple was on law enforcement's radar a few weeks ago.  The plot thickens.



> Utah police have confirmed that officers were called for an incident involving Brian Laundrie and Gabby Petito roughly two weeks before she was last seen and a month before she was officially reported missing.
> "Our officers did respond to an incident involving Brian Laundrie and Gabrielle Petito on 12 August 2021 however, neither Brian or Gabrielle were the reporting party," Moab Chief of Police Bret Edge told Fox News Tuesday. "Officers conducted an investigation and determined that insufficient evidence existed to justify criminal charges."



Missing Gabby Petito: Utah police were called to incident involving cross-country vanning couple | Fox News


----------



## Bare-ya-cuda

As a bad myself with a daughter it would be very hard for me not to go find this guy and make him disappear.


----------



## DaSDGuy

Bare-ya-cuda said:


> As a bad myself with a daughter it would be very hard for me not to go find this guy and make him disappear.


Patience.  All things in due time.


----------



## black dog

Monello said:


> This couple was on law enforcement's radar a few weeks ago.  The plot thickens.
> 
> 
> 
> Missing Gabby Petito: Utah police were called to incident involving cross-country vanning couple | Fox News



Thats what interests me, what was going on for someone else to call and le isn't talking.
Maybe a reporter will get a printout of the call or report.


----------



## snowygirl

More to the story sorry if this has been posted 








						BREAKING: Brian Laundrie supposedly committed suicide by shooting himself in the head must be the Gators ate his gun?
					

BREAKING: Brian Laundrie supposedly committed suicide by shooting himself in the head must be the Gators ate his gun?




					www.billwarnerpi.com


----------



## Monello

snowygirl said:


> More to the story sorry if this has been posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING: Brian Laundrie supposedly committed suicide by shooting himself in the head must be the Gators ate his gun?
> 
> 
> BREAKING: Brian Laundrie supposedly committed suicide by shooting himself in the head must be the Gators ate his gun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.billwarnerpi.com


This guy's website reminds me of the old St. Mary's Today website.  Kind of all over the place text and graphics.  They must use the same web designer.


----------



## vraiblonde

@Monello 









						Gabby Petito case: Utah cops release chilling bodycam footage of missing woman, beau in domestic incident call
					

Police bodycam footage has been released of officers speaking to Gabby Petito and her boyfriend, Brian Laundrie, in Utah after they responded to a 911 call of a domestic incident a month before she…




					nypost.com
				




The video of her speaking to the cop after they'd been pulled over.


----------



## Dakota

vraiblonde said:


> @Monello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby Petito case: Utah cops release chilling bodycam footage of missing woman, beau in domestic incident call
> 
> 
> Police bodycam footage has been released of officers speaking to Gabby Petito and her boyfriend, Brian Laundrie, in Utah after they responded to a 911 call of a domestic incident a month before she…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video of her speaking to the cop after they'd been pulled over.



Wow 

The one thing I have noticed in the 20 year old age group is the inability to cope with conflict and stress.  In fact, I will admit my youngest child had these issues and I was proactive in addressing them.  

I once asked in a big meeting(bunch of political people there and school board members) why isn't conflict resolution and stress management taught in schools at an early age?  I think the benefits would be enormous in time.  

And of course, my suggestion was opposite of what the room was pushing for which was for a course on the "signs of domestic abuse."  They wanted to go into ES (on up) and teach this when I felt it needed to be incorporated in a structural class that taught conflict resolution/stress management.  

It seems as cute as Gabby was/is - she would slap him quick.  

Not good!


----------



## Monello

That video certainly portrays her as someone that is easily rattled and becomes unreasonable quite quickly.


----------



## Kyle

Monello said:


> That video certainly portrays her as someone that is easily rattled and becomes unreasonable quite quickly.


Unmedicated BiPolar.


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> Unmedicated BiPolar.


I used to think that was a bad thing.  But I realized you know exactly what their state of mind is all of the time.  Someone who is calm, sustained, and ALWAYS even tempered, even when someone else would be throwing bricks, are the ones to watch out for.  You don't really know what they are thinking...always looking over your shoulder...


----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle

*Gabby Petito disappearance: Brian Laundrie home in Florida will be site of another protest Friday*











						Gabby Petito disappearance: Brian Laundrie home in Florida will be site of another protest Friday
					

Concerned parents in North Port, Fla., are set Friday to protest outside of the home of Brian Laundrie – the person of interest in Gabby Petito’s disappearance – urging him to speak out and cooperate with investigators.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## black dog

But with all the people that disappear each year, why is this woman on the news all day?

With well over a half a million on the national missing list each year why this woman...


----------



## Kyle

black dog said:


> But with all the people that disappear each year, why is this woman on the news all day?
> 
> With well over a half a million on the national missing list each year why this woman...


Young. 

Pretty.


----------



## Dakota

black dog said:


> But with all the people that disappear each year, why is this woman on the news all day?
> 
> With well over a half a million on the national missing list each year why this woman...




What Kyle said and cute....


Plus I think social media

All of it is sad really.  Your daughter is missing and the one person who is supposed to love her more than anything isn't telling you anything. 

Personally, I think she is most likely dead and hopefully her parents learn this.  I have been on this forum for, well, a long damn time  and have said before that I think the worst thing in the world is to have your child go missing and not know what happened or where their remains are...


----------



## Sneakers

I think intrigue has something to the appeal too.  Pretty girl disappears under mysterious circumstances, companion won't say a word and lawyers up...  A "what will happen next" kind of thing.


----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> Young.
> 
> Pretty.


I think you missed one.


----------



## Kyle

Why hundreds of people vanish into the American wilderness
					

In April 2017, Jacob Gray rode his bicycle during a rainstorm into Washington state’s Olympic National Park and vanished. The 22-year-old’s bike and camping gear were discovered near the Sol Duc Ri…




					nypost.com


----------



## Monello

black dog said:


> But with all the people that disappear each year, why is this woman on the news all day?
> 
> With well over a half a million on the national missing list each year why this woman...


The circumstances and his silence make this a compelling story.  Now with the bizarre video of her losing her crap, that just ramps up the intrigue.


----------



## Monello

A letter her family sent to his family:


> "We believe you know the location where Brian left Gabby. We beg you to tell us. As a parent how could you let us go through this pain and not help us.
> 
> "Gabby lived with you for over a year. She was going to be your daughter in law. How can you keep her location hidden?
> 
> "You were both so happy that Brian and Gabby got engaged and were planning to spend their lives together.
> 
> "Please, if you or your family have any decency left, please tell us where Gabby is located. Tell us if we are even looking in the right place."


----------



## black dog

stgislander said:


> I think you missed one.



Crazy


----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> Why hundreds of people vanish into the American wilderness
> 
> 
> In April 2017, Jacob Gray rode his bicycle during a rainstorm into Washington state’s Olympic National Park and vanished. The 22-year-old’s bike and camping gear were discovered near the Sol Duc Ri…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


I think it's hard for people that live on the east coast and mid America to comprehend how vast some of the wilderness areas are in the general Rocky Mountain area.  It's even worse if you go off trail.  Yellowstone National Park is 2.2 million acres alone.  The Grand Tetons are only about 40 miles or so from Yellowstone.  And those 40 miles are mostly wooded wilderness.

Even people out hiking that get any incapacitating injury face possible death without intervention.  Summertime, the night lows are in the 40s.  Then add in the huge number of predator animals out looking for an easy meal.  Bears will often cache any excess food by burying it so they can come back and eat it later.

Speaking from experience, it takes a unique personality to be able to live in close quarters with someone for weeks at a time.  They were a few months into their trip.  From what I saw on the police body cam, those 2 weren't good candidates for that type of living.  The closeness will expose the relationship weaknesses quickly.  Once the pressure built, it seemed like they weren't able to diffuse the situation and their coping techniques only made it worse.

So to imagine that at some point he got fed up with her nonsense.  Convinced her to go on a hike.  Somehow incapacited her. Then left her someplace he felt confident she would never be found.  Because until there's a body, she's a missing person.  It isn't a crime to refuse to talk to the police.  But if her body is found, then I think it will be game over for him.


----------



## Monello

black dog said:


> Crazy


I'm going to guess that he was referring to hue.


----------



## stgislander

Monello said:


> I'm going to guess that he was referring to hue.


Sad but true.


----------



## black dog

Monello said:


> I think it's hard for people that live on the east coast and mid America to comprehend how vast some of the wilderness areas are in the general Rocky Mountain area.  It's even worse if you go off trail.  Yellowstone National Park is 2.2 million acres alone.  The Grand Tetons are only about 40 miles or so from Yellowstone.  And those 40 miles are mostly wooded wilderness.
> 
> Even people out hiking that get any incapacitating injury face possible death without intervention.  Summertime, the night lows are in the 40s.  Then add in the huge number of predator animals out looking for an easy meal.  Bears will often cache any excess food by burying it so they can come back and eat it later.
> 
> Speaking from experience, it takes a unique personality to be able to live in close quarters with someone for weeks at a time.  They were a few months into their trip.  From what I saw on the police body cam, those 2 weren't good candidates for that type of living.  The closeness will expose the relationship weaknesses quickly.  Once the pressure built, it seemed like they weren't able to diffuse the situation and their coping techniques only made it worse.



You bet, great analogy. And I give you two credit for living so close for the time you all have done it.
 I couldn't do it, or it would end up being a offshore midget toss overboard...

   Folks ask me when I go sailing for extended amounts of time why I go by myself.
I answer, the thought of a partner/spouse trying to talk me onto staying somewhere shorter/longer or going/ not going somewhere doesn't interest me at all. I can hang on a hook reading, diving and fishing for weeks without the need for people...

 A few weeks with friends or the bestie, not a problem. Then its time for your ass to get on a plane.


----------



## black dog

stgislander said:


> Sad but true.


Hue as in her character?


----------



## Monello

black dog said:


> Hue as in her character?


Let's call it a physical attribute.  Nothing to do with character or personality.


----------



## vraiblonde

My theroy is that since neither of them have any visible means of support, they were robbing people and perhaps killing them.  The girl got scared and wanted to turn herself in, and the guy killed her.  He drove home and told his parents what happened, and they circled the wagons.

If he just got tired of her drama, there are less complicated ways to end a relationship.  

My alternate theroy is that he accidentally killed her and isn't smart enough to get in front of it and take his chances with the law.  Perhaps he panicked, but he had an awful lot of time to calm down and formulate a plan on the drive from Utah to North Port, FL.  The plan he chose is probably the worst one he could have come up with, which is why I'm thinking he's not real bright nor are his parents.


----------



## Kyle

I would not be surprised to see the cops find ties from him to the other two women killed in that area and use that to arrest.


----------



## black dog

Monello said:


> Let's call it a physical attribute.  Nothing to do with character or personality.



Thank you.


----------



## Dakota

BREAKING: Atty for Brian Laundrie  *“Be advised that the whereabouts of Brian Laundrie are currently unknown.  The FBI is currently at the Laundrie residence removing property to assist in locating Brian.  As of now the FBI is now looking for both Gabby and Brian.”*
@CBSNewYork


----------



## Grumpy

Figures


----------



## Dakota

Grumpy said:


> Figures



Yep


----------



## black dog

Maybe he went hunting for the first time....


----------



## Bare-ya-cuda

black dog said:


> Maybe he went hunting for the first time....


Maybe her father got ahold of him and is in the process of sticking skewers under his finger nails.


----------



## vraiblonde

Dakota said:


> BREAKING: Atty for Brian Laundrie  *“Be advised that the whereabouts of Brian Laundrie are currently unknown.  The FBI is currently at the Laundrie residence removing property to assist in locating Brian.  As of now the FBI is now looking for both Gabby and Brian.”*
> @CBSNewYork





OMG, this story.....  

That's why we're all so fascinated - it's like a soap opera.


----------



## Monello

More info.  Some observations by someone who interacted with them on the road.  Of course this guy could be an attention whore and is making all of this up.



> Jaye Foster, an Alabaman who is traveling the U.S. in his own customized Volkswagen bus, met Gabby and Laundrie near Moab, Utah, on Aug. 10. The three of them chatted for about 40 minutes, discussing the modifications they had made to their vans.
> “They were holding hands, they were ecstatic about their rebuild,” Foster told The Daily Beast from a rest stop in California. “That’s what I find so weird about the whole situation, is that they were both really cool. There didn’t seem to be anything wrong whatsoever.”
> 
> Laundrie had done most of the mechanical work on their van, and Gabby had refurbished the interior, according to Foster, who said he enjoyed comparing tattoos with Gabby. When Laundrie asked Foster if he’d like to have a skateboard he no longer needed, Foster eagerly accepted.
> 
> “He said, ‘Here, I’m not gonna be needing two of these,’” Foster recalled, adding that Gabby and Laundrie said they were headed to Yellowstone next.
> 
> Foster and his girlfriend then set off on a hike to the 52-foot Delicate Arch. When they got back to the parking lot, Gabby and Laundrie were gone.
> 
> “They were happy to show off their van, happy to show off their travel map, she was so proud of the sink she had put in,” said Foster. “She was such a cool person. He was too. That’s what’s freaking me out. They seemed totally fine. What sucks is that I couldn’t see him doing anything like that. It’s crazy as hell. It really, really is.”



‘Van-Life’ Couple Went on Cross-Country Trip Out West. Only He Came Back. - Next Gen News


----------



## Monello

I think it is safe to assume they never made it to Yosemite.  I say that because supposedly 1 of the final text to her mom was that they made it to Yosemite.


----------



## black dog

Monello said:


> Let's call it a physical attribute.  Nothing to do with character or personality.



 I just saw her on the news, it was the vest cam video. Now I see, it must've been cold that day...


----------



## Dakota

Body found where Gabby Petito search is underway in Wyoming, no confirmation of identity (foxnews.com)


----------



## Dakota

It could be her because of this tip from earlier...

Travel bloggers say they spotted Gabby Petito's white van two days after last contact | Fox News


----------



## Kyle

I hope for the parents sake, they conclud it one way or the other quickly.

Quickly.


----------



## Dakota

Kyle said:


> I hope for the parents sake, they conclud it one way or the other quickly.
> 
> Quickly.



agree - dead is better than not knowing IMO

Now it seems all the MSM is reporting about the body found but no ID yet.

I'm sure they know - they just want to make sure the parents know first - they won't even say it is male and/or female.  

Body discovered amid Gabby Petito search in Wyoming national park (nypost.com) 

This isn't far from where that Youtuber video I posted was... so that may be what cracked the case.


----------



## Monello

The plot thickens.


----------



## Dakota

Monello said:


> The plot thickens.




Yeah - there are 2 men missing in or around that area as well but odd this was near where the van was seen. 

Maybe in a few hours we will know.

Gabby Petito one of three people missing near Grand Teton Park this summer (nypost.com)


----------



## black dog

Monello said:


> The plot thickens.



Im betting he is found in Sarasota with a self inflicted...


----------



## Dakota

Sounds like it is her - the FBI press release is on now.  His voice is shaky and on the verge of tears and he started straight off with condolences to Gabby's family before saying the remains match her description but no positive ID.


----------



## Kyle

They are saying no positive identification as yet, but also in the same breath they offer the condolences to the family for the loss of their daughter. Sounds pretty definitive.


----------



## Kyle

Dakota said:


> Sounds like it is her - the FBI press release is on now.  *His voice is shaky* and on the verge of tears and he started straight off with condolences to Gabby's family before saying the remains match her description.


Yeah that’s not a common thing. Must be a pretty gruesome scene..


----------



## Dakota

Kyle said:


> Yeah that’s not a common thing. Must be a pretty gruesome scene..



That or he has a daughter around her age.


----------



## black dog

Fox out here just said the body fits her description along with her tattoos.


----------



## Kyle

Apparently the dirt bag went into the park to disappear and his family went and got the car and brought it back. That’s more than suspicious.

My question is, at this point, can the family be charged with obstruction or accessory after-the-fact?


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> Apparently the dirt bag went into the park to disappear and his family went and got the car and brought it back. That’s more than suspicious.
> 
> My question is, at this point, can the family be charged with obstruction or accessory after-the-fact?


I hope so.


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> Apparently the dirt bag went into the park to disappear and his family went and got the car and brought it back. That’s more than suspicious.
> 
> My question is, at this point, can the family be charged with obstruction or accessory after-the-fact?


Evidence tampering?


----------



## Dakota

Brian laundrie (@brianlaundrie_) • Instagram photos and videos 

Click his profile photo - you see what he posted 9 hours ago?


----------



## black dog

Dakota said:


> Brian laundrie (@brianlaundrie_) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> Click his profile photo - you see what he posted 9 hours ago?



*Sorry, this page isn't available.*
The link you followed may be broken, or the page may have been removed. Go back to Instagram.


----------



## Sneakers

Dakota said:


> Brian laundrie (@brianlaundrie_) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> Click his profile photo - you see what he posted 9 hours ago?


Page not available.  Poof.


----------



## Dakota

Vrai

I took a pic and sent it to you - I got it before it disappeared but had to use my phone.

Now I can post it!


----------



## Kyle

Dakota said:


> Vrai
> 
> I took a pic and sent it to you - I got it before it disappeared but had to use my phone.
> 
> Now I can post it!


What is that?


----------



## RoseRed

Dakota said:


> Vrai
> 
> I took a pic and sent it to you - I got it before it disappeared but had to use my phone.
> 
> Now I can post it!


His suicide note?


----------



## Dakota

Kyle said:


> What is that?




His instagram page - I clicked his profile picture and that came up. 
It really is the oddest thing!

I couldn't just click and save the photo so I took the pic with my phone. 

Obviously others saw the same and it was either deleted or frozen by Instagram.

If he deleted it - he did it right at the time I posted the link.


----------



## RoseRed

Dakota said:


> His instagram page - I clicked his profile picture and that came up.  Obviously others saw the same and it was either deleted or frozen by Instagram.
> 
> It really is the oddest thing!


Aren't they owned by Facebook?


----------



## Monello

Dakota said:


> Vrai
> 
> I took a pic and sent it to you - I got it before it disappeared but had to use my phone.
> 
> Now I can post it!


He sounds like a drama queen.


----------



## Dakota

RoseRed said:


> Aren't they owned by Facebook?



Yes

9 hours ago would be a few hours after those youtubers posted a video saying they spotted her van.  They had already told authorities prior to posting on youtube the video they had. 

It makes me think he knew once that video was posted "Everything's over"


----------



## Dakota

Monello said:


> He sounds like a drama queen.




I thought she was also so that was a terrible match for sure.


----------



## Kyle

Monello said:


> He sounds like a drama queen.


  but not very imaginative. 

He should’ve picked something poetic… Perhaps dickens.

*It is a far, far better thing that I do, than I have ever done; it is a far, far better rest that I go to than I have ever known.*


----------



## Sneakers

black dog said:


> But with all the people that disappear each year, why is this woman on the news all day?
> 
> With well over a half a million on the national missing list each year why this woman...


The answer is definitely intrigue.


----------



## RoseRed

Dakota said:


> Yes
> 
> 9 hours ago would be a few hours after those youtubers posted a video saying they spotted her van.  They had already told authorities prior to posting on youtube the video they had.
> 
> It makes me think he knew once that video was posted "Everything's over"


I feel bad for the family.


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> I feel bad for the family.


I feel sorry for hers.

But the way it looks, I don’t have much compassion for his family, if it turns out he killed her or left her for dead.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> I feel sorry for hers.
> 
> But the way it looks, I don’t have much compassion for his family, if it turns out he killed her or left her for dead.


That's what I meant.  If his family covered for him, shame on them.


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> But the way it looks, I don’t have much compassion for his family, if it turns out he killed her or left her for dead.


And looks like they were complicit at some level.


----------



## black dog

Sneakers said:


> The answer is definitely she was a little crazy, with a great rack..



IFIFU.  lol


----------



## Sneakers

black dog said:


> IFIFU.  lol


  You really like that vid, huh?


----------



## black dog

Sneakers said:


> You really like that vid, huh?


I was like why is everyone talking about this woman????
 And with watching the video... Ok shes a bit cray cray... Oh.. OH Ohhhhhh.. Damn how did I miss those...


----------



## kwillia

FBI say body 'matching description' of Gabby Petito found in Wyoming
					

The FBI announced that they have discovered human remains consistent with the description of missing van-life girl Gabby  Petito at a press conference Sunday afternoon.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Monello

This guy is going to pull a Charles Stuart.


----------



## GregV814

wanna bet they'll find Brian with a 38 in his head????

CoVid-19 no doubt


----------



## Kyle

GregV814 said:


> wanna bet they'll find Brian with a 38 in his head????
> 
> CoVid-19 no doubt



based on the suspended search for him, I’m betting he bolted.


----------



## vraiblonde

Dakota said:


> Vrai
> 
> I took a pic and sent it to you - I got it before it disappeared but had to use my phone.
> 
> Now I can post it!



"Goodbye cruel world!   "

 

At least tell that girl's parents where their daughter is before you jump off a bridge.


----------



## GregV814

*Amid news of Brian's disappearance, Gabby's lawyer released a statement on behalf of her family, which read in part, "All of Gabby's family want the world to know that Brian is not missing, he is hiding." *


----------



## vraiblonde

So anyway, they found her:





__





						FBI Confirms Remains Found in Wyoming are Those of Gabby Petito
					






					townhall.com
				




 

Now to find her killer.....


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> So anyway, they found her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI Confirms Remains Found in Wyoming are Those of Gabby Petito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to find her killer.....


As much as I'd like he gets eaten by an alligator, he needs to face justice.


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:


> So anyway, they found her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI Confirms Remains Found in Wyoming are Those of Gabby Petito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to find her killer.....


So sad and I feel for her family.  I hope they find the killer, although I have the feeling they already have.


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:


> So sad and I feel for her family.  I hope they find the killer, although I have the feeling they already have.



Yeah, it's not looking real good for the boyfriend.


----------



## Kyle

I'd bet he got $$ from Pops and is into the wind in South America or something.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> I'd bet he got $$ from Pops and is into the wind in South America or something.


Like that rich kid from New York where his parents bankrolled him in Europe.


----------



## vraiblonde

He's almost going to have to kill himself now.  He's closed all other doors by running, especially now that they've found her body.


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> Like that rich kid from New York where his parents bankrolled him in Europe.


I'm reminded of the Van Der Sloot kid.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> I'm reminded of the Van Der Sloot kid.


I don't recall the name, but he was referred to as the preppie killer, I think.


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> I don't recall the name, but he was referred to as the preppie killer, I think.


Van Der Sloot was the Natalie Holloway suspect that fled to Peru and murdered a woman there.


----------



## lucky_bee

Kyle said:


> I'd bet he got $$ from Pops and is into the wind in South America or something.


There's definitely a theory going around that his parents went out there and helped him in some way


----------



## Kyle

If the FBI isn't thoroughly leftist-incompetent yet, they'd be checking bus, train and air terminals video feeds from the last two weeks.


----------



## vraiblonde

lucky_bee said:


> There's definitely a theory going around that his parents went out there and helped him in some way



Well, they at least harbored him when he first came back from Utah.  They're either not terribly bright or they have enough money they thought they could buy him out of trouble.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> Van Der Sloot was the Natalie Holloway suspect that fled to Peru and murdered a woman there.


That came to me after I posted.


----------



## RoseRed

It was Alex Kelly I was thinking about.
Alex Kelly (rapist) - Wikipedia


----------



## Grumpy

vraiblonde said:


> Well, they at least harbored him when he first came back from Utah.  They're either not terribly bright or they have enough money they thought they could buy him out of trouble.


I haven't really kept up to date on this...but I haven't seen anything that shows he was actually home when they started looking into this and wanted to question him.


----------



## Grumpy

Brian Laundrie search: Woman in Canada snaps photo of ‘flustered’ look-alike
					

A flight attendant shared that she encountered a man who looked strikingly similar to Gabby Petito’s missing boyfriend, Brian Laundrie, at a Toronto hotel.




					nypost.com


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> I haven't really kept up to date on this...*but I haven't seen anything that shows he was actually home when they started looking into this and wanted to question him.*



My bet is that he's out of the country already or at the least, far from Florida.


----------



## Grumpy

Kyle said:


> My bet is that he's out of the country already or at the least, far from Florida.


 

In the story I linked to above, I can definitely see a resemblance and Toronto is a fairly good hike from Florida.


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> In the story I linked to above, I can definitely see a resemblance and Toronto is a fairly good hike from Florida.


Unless he gets super lost in the dense forests up there, south America might have been a better bet. I'm sure there are still countries in south and central that don't extradite.


----------



## Kyle

I really dont' approve of protesting in a neighborhood, in large part due to the impact on neighbors who have nothing to do with the topic of the assembly, but I was kind of expecting this to happen.


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## Louise

vraiblonde said:


> View attachment 159601



He can’t get over losing the spotlight of it all.  He won’t make a difference.  Maybe, he should spend the time cutting his hair.  Maybe, that will help him to find the murderer of Gabby.  But, have to say, in what I have seen\read, she was no angel.  The families are hurting.  God bless them.


----------



## PJay

Louise said:


> He can’t get over losing the spotlight of it all.  He won’t make a difference.  Maybe, he should spend the time cutting his hair.  Maybe, that will help him to find the murderer of Gabby.  But, have to say, in what I have seen\read, *she was no angel*.  The families are hurting.  God bless them.



Anyone see what Gabby did to Brian's face? She had no marks on her. After she flipped out Brian should have ended trip and took the nut home.


----------



## black dog

vraiblonde said:


> View attachment 159601



Another racist felon.....


----------



## Kyle

Brian Laundrie bought cellphone from Florida store days before disappearance, attorney confirms
					

Florida fugitive Brian Laundrie's attorney has refuted a report that his client purchased a cellphone from an AT&T store in his hometown of North Port the day his parents claimed to have last seen him, Fox News has learned.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## vraiblonde

PJay said:


> After she flipped out Brian should have ended trip and took the nut home.



Yeah, after I kill someone I always think, "Crap, I should have just taken them home....."



But you made me think of something:

What if she was this evil mastermind and he was just a poor schmo caught in her web of lies?  We're being told that Petito was a shining beacon of all that is good, but the news people said that about Michael Avenatti, too.  

So what if they were robbing people to finance their travel, and she was the aggressor instead of him?  She bullied him into being with her, and one day she attacked him and he accidentally killed her.  Because he's not the brightest bulb, instead of calling the cops he freaked and drove home, and proceeded to do stupid things from there.  

What if she's not really dead?  What if she's doing a Gone Girl and the remains they found aren't really her?  What if she faked her death, set up somewhere, and Brian Laundrie met up with her as planned?

It really could be anything, so I don't want to get too invested in these people until it's all settled and we know for sure who the bad guy is.


----------



## PJay

vraiblonde said:


> Yeah, after I kill someone I always think, "Crap, I should have just taken them home....."
> 
> 
> 
> But you made me think of something:
> 
> What if she was this evil mastermind and he was just a poor schmo caught in her web of lies?  We're being told that Petito was a shining beacon of all that is good, but the news people said that about Michael Avenatti, too.
> 
> So what if they were robbing people to finance their travel, and she was the aggressor instead of him?  She bullied him into being with her, and one day she attacked him and he accidentally killed her.  Because he's not the brightest bulb, instead of calling the cops he freaked and drove home, and proceeded to do stupid things from there.
> 
> What if she's not really dead?  What if she's doing a Gone Girl and the remains they found aren't really her?  What if she faked her death, set up somewhere, and Brian Laundrie met up with her as planned?
> 
> *It really could be anything, so I don't want to get too invested in these people until it's all settled and we know for sure who the bad guy is.*
> [/QUOTE/]
> 
> That's how I think.


----------



## Sneakers

Cause of death: strangulation.

She was dead 2-3 weeks before being found.


----------



## Monello

Not sure how this will end up playing out in court.


> The family of Gabby Petito has filed a lawsuit against the parents of Brian Laundrie, alleging the family knew their son had killed their daughter and was conspiring to help him flee.
> 
> The lawyer for the Laundrie family told WWSB Friday his clients were never obligated to tell them anything.
> 
> The lawsuit was filed March 10 in Sarasota County. The suit alleges that Laundrie had admitted his guilt to his parents around or on Aug. 28 during a telephone call. The Laundrie family, according to court documents, shortly afterward, paid a retainer to attorney Steve Bertolino.











						Gabby Petito’s family files lawsuit against Brian Laundrie’s parents
					

The suit alleges that Brian Laundrie had admitted his guilt to his parents around or on Aug. 28 during a telephone call. The Laundrie family, according to court documents, shortly afterward, paid a retainer to attorney Steve Bertolino.




					www.wjhg.com


----------



## vraiblonde

See, and I'd think the parents would be facing criminal charges themselves for aiding and abetting, helping to cover up the crime, lying to police officers, and probably a few more.


----------

